# Pygmy Doe kidded 7 hours ago and placenta still hanging



## arnine (Oct 21, 2012)

My first freshner doe kidded a single that didn't stand (still alive thats another subject) over 7 hours ago and the placenta is still hanging.  How long before it must expel completely?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 21, 2012)

I believe it can take up anywhere from 24-36 hours to come out. Don't pull it whatever you do, because it may be attached to something and could cause internal bleeding. We just had that happen to one of our sheep that aborted, and it took days to come out. We consulted with our vet and tied it up with a piece of string so it didn't drag on the ground and she would accidentally step on it. It eventually worked its way out on its own.

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 21, 2012)

Give it the lightest of tugs. If it is detached, then it should just come out easily. If it doesn't come out at the lightest of tugs, then leave it alone. it should eventually come off.


----------



## arnine (Oct 21, 2012)

She kidded around 6pm and finally expelled placenta around 7am.  I lost the doeling...  rough night to say the least.  Thanks for all your help


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

sorry about your doeling!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 21, 2012)

Aww so sorry about your doeling!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am so sorry.  It hurts to loose them.


----------



## arnine (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  It was rough but we are okay.  Thankfully we had a set of twins the day before and we are finding great joy in them.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 21, 2012)

Awww...so sorry...glad you have twins to cuddle


----------

